# عمليات معالجة النفط الخام



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

*عمليات معالجة الخام*​
*يصاحب البترول أثناء خروجه من البئر**غازات وأملاح ومياه وشوائب ميكانيكية "رمال وطين"، ولذا يجب فصل هذه الأشياء جزئيًا**في الحقل، وكلياً بعد ذلك في معمل التكرير**. *
*ويتم فصل الغازات المصاحبة في حقول**البترول في أجهزة خاصة "مصايد"، ثم تدفع إلى وحدة الجازولين لفصل المكثفات الخفيفة،**التي تكون غالبًا مصاحبه للغازات، والتي يتم فصلها بتكثيفها وتسمى "الجازولين**الطبيعي". ثم يدفع الخام بعد ذلك إلى مستودعات ترسيب، حيث يتم فصل الشوائب**الميكانيكية بالترسيب. بعد ذلك يتم نزع الأملاح من البترول عن طريق غسل الأملاح**بالماء العذب، ثم ينزع الماء بعد ذلك من البترول. ويعالج البترول المحتوي على نسبة**كبيرة من الأملاح بواسطة 10 – 15% من الماء مرتين أو ثلاث مرات. ويفصل الماء من**البترول في بعض الأحيان بسهولة نسبيًا. ولكن غالبًا ما يكون مستحلبات ثابتة مع**البترول صعبة الفصل، خصوصًا خلال عمليات الضخ والنقل في أنابيب بسرعة كبيرة مما**يصعب التخلص منه**.*

*أ. إعداد البترول للتكرير*​
*(1) **طرد الغازات وتثبيت البترول في**الحقول*

*إنّ الغاز الذي يصاحب**البترول أثناء خروجه من البئر، يجب فصله عن البترول. ويتم هذا الفصل في حقول**البترول في أجهزة خاصة "مصايد"، وذلك بواسطة خفض سرعة حركة مخلوط البترول والغاز**. **وتستخدم طريقة فصل الغاز على عدة مراحل في حالة وجود ضغط عال في البئر**. *
*ولا**يكفي فصل الغاز فقط من البترول، إذ يتبقى بعد الفصل كثير من القطفات الخفيفة التي**قد تتبخر أثناء التخزين في المستودعات وصب البترول في الصهاريج... إلـخ. ولذلك فمن**المستحسن تثبيت البترول في الحقول، وخاصة إذا كان البترول المستخرج يحتوي على كثير**من القطفات الخفيفة، ويراد نقله لمسافات بعيدة**. *
*ويتلخص تثبيت البترول في فصل**القطفات الخفيفة والغازات الذائبة عن الخام. وتوجه لهذا الغرض أبخرة القطفات**الخفيفة والغاز بعد مرورها خلال مكثف إلى فاصل الغاز** gas separator**، حيث يفصل الغاز**ويدفع بواسطة مضخة إلى شبكة الغاز أو إلى مصانع معالجة الغاز. ويوجه البترول المثبت**إلى المصانع للتكرير*
*احينا يستعمل فاصل الغازات كفاصل مياه اولى ويسمى فى هذه**الحاله 3**phase separator (**انظر الشكل**)*


*(2) **نزع الماء والأملاح من**البترول*
*إن الماء والشوائب الميكانيكية** "**الأملاح والرمل والطين" تصاحب البترول دائمًا أثناء استخراجه. ويفصل الماء من**البترول في بعض الأحوال بسهولة نسبية، ولكنه يكون مستحلبات ثابتة مع البترول في**البعض الآخر**. *
*ويجب أن يخضع البترول الذي يحصل عليه على صورة مستحلب، لمعالجة**خاصة معقدة نسبياً لفصله عن الماء والشوائب الميكانيكية، حيث إن تكرير البترول ذو**الشوائب يعقد تشغيل الوحدات الصناعية إلى حد كبير. فإذا سخن مثلاً بترول يحتوي على**شوائب ميكانيكية في مبادل حراري، فإن هذه الشوائب تترسب على سطح التسخين؛ مما يؤدي**إلى خفض كفاية المبادل الحراري، وأثناء مرور البترول في الأنابيب بسرعات كبيرة يكون**للجسيمات الصلبة تأثير المواد الحاكة، أي أنها تحك في الأجهزة فتبليها قبل الأوان**. **ويؤدي بقاء الشوائب الميكانيكية في المتبقيات البترولية بعد التقطير، إلى خفض جودة**هذه المتبقيات وزيادة نسبة الرماد فيها (وقود الغلايات والكوك)، وإلى عدم إمكانية**الحصول على منتجات مطابقة للمواصفات**. *
*ويتبخر بشدة الماء الداخل مع البترول في**أجهزة التسخين، فيزداد حجمه زيادة بالغة، مما يؤدي إلى رفع الضغط في الأجهزة**والإخلال بالمعدلات التشغيلية التقنية للوحدة. ويحتوي الماء الموجود في البترول على**كمية كبيرة من الأملاح. وتتوفر هذه الأملاح بصورة أساسية على هيئة كلوريدات** NaCl,MgCl2, CaCl2**، ويتكون حمض الأيدروكلوريك من تحلل كلوريد الكالسيوم وخاصة**كلوريد المغنسيوم أثناء عملية التقطير، ويحت هذا الحمض الأجهزة بشدة**. *
*ويتضح مما**سبق أن البترول بعد الحصول عليه من الآبار، يجب أن يخضع لمعالجة إعدادية لتوفير**درجة نقاوته المطلوبة**. *
*(3) **المستحلبات**البترولية*
*هناك نوعان من المستحلبات البترولية**: "**الماء في البترول"، مستحلبات أيدروفوبية** hydorphobic**، و"البترول في الماء**"**،**مستحلبات ايدروفيلية** hydrophilic. *
*ومستحلبات النوع الأول أكثر انتشاراً من**النوع الثاني. وفي مستحلبات النوع الأول يوجد الماء في البترول على صورة كمية لا**حصر لها من القطرات المتناهية في الصغر. أما في مستحلبات النوع الثاني فيكون**البترول على صورة قطرات مفردة معلقة في الماء**. *
*وتتلخص عملية تكوين المستحلبات**في الآتي: على الحد الفاصل بين سائلين لا يختلط بعضهما ببعض، وأحدهما مشتت في الآخر**على صورة جسيمات صغيرة جداً، تتراكم مادة ثالثة ضرورية لتكوين المستحلب وتسمى**بالعامل المستحلب أو مثبت المستحلب. ويذوب العامل المستحلب في أحد السائلين مكوّناً**ما يشبه الغشاء. ويحجب هذا الغشاء قطرات المادة المشتتة ويمنع اندماجها. وهذه**العوامل المستحلبة في البترول هي الراتنجات والأسفلتينات وصابون الأحماض النفثية**والأملاح. وعلاوة على المواد المذكورة، تؤثر الشوائب الصلبة المختلفة المشتتة في**أحد الأطوار على ثبات المستحلب**. *
*والعوامل المستحلبة إما أيدروفيلية أو**أيدروفوبية. وتُعدّ المواد الراتنجية الأسفلتية والأحماض النفثية الموجودة في**البترول مركّبات طبيعية وعوامل مستحلبة أيدروفوبية. أما الصوابين الصوديومية**والبوتاسيومية التي تتكوّن أساساً من تفاعل الأحماض النفثية الموجودة في البترول مع**أملاح المعادن الذائبة في ماء الحفر، فهي عوامل مستحلبة أيدروفيلية. وتتمتع نفثينات** Ca, A1, Fe. Mg **بخواص أيدروفوبية. والمعلقات الصلبة عديمة النشاط السطحي، إلا أن**تراكمها على السطح البيني** interface**، بين البترول والماء يجعل الغشاء أكثر متانة**والمستحلب أكثر ثباتًا. ويعتمد تكون المستحلبات من النوعين المذكورين أعلاه على**وجود هذا النوع أو ذلك من العوامل المستحلبة والمثبتة**. *
*ويكون المستحلب المتكون**من خلط الماء والبترول ذا طابع "بترول في الماء" إذا كان المثبت يذوب في الماء. أما**إذا كان المثبت يذوب في الوسط الأيدروكربوني فيتكون المستحلب من نوع "ماء في**البترول**". *
*(4) **الطرق الصناعية لإزالة استحلاب**البترول*
*هناك نوعان من المستحلبات البترولية** "**الماء في البترول" و"البترول في الماء"، يتضح مما تقدم أن سبب ثبات المستحلب**البترولي يكمن في وجود غشاء متين واق على سطح القطرات. ويتلخص هدم المستحلبات في**تحطيم الأغشية التي تمنع اندماج القطرات، والسبب الآخر لثبات المستحلبات هو تراكم**شحنات الكهرباء الإستاتيكية على سطح قطرات الماء والمعلقات الصلبة. فتحت تأثير**شحنات الكهرباء الإستاتيكية يحدث تنافر متبادل يمنع اندماج قطرات الماء. تتلخص**عملية إزالة الاستحلاب في تحطيم المستحلب. وفي أغلب الأحوال، يمكن تقسيم هذه**العملية إلى مرحلتين**: *

*1.**تحطيم الأغشية الواقية واندماج قطرات الماء المعلقة**إلى الحجم الذي يسمح بترسبها فيما بعد**. *
*2.**ترسب القطرات الموحدة وفصل الماء عن**البترول**. *

*ويُزال استحلاب البترول في الظروف الصناعية تحت تأثير المواد**المانعة للاستحلاب ودرجات الحرارة والمجال الكهربائي، كما يمكن استخدام التأثير**المشترك لهذه العوامل. وهناك أيضًا طرق أخرى لتحطيم المستحلبات، مثل الطرد المركزي** "**الترشيح" واستخدام الإلكتروليتات. ولا تستخدم هذه الطرق على نطاق واسع؛ نظراً لقلة**فعاليتها أو لصعوبة تحقيقها**.*

*وتُزال الاستحلابات بالطرق**الآتية**:*​
*(**أ) الطرق الميكانيكية*

*وتتم بالترويق أو الطرد المركزي أو الترشيح، ولكن لا**تستخدم هذه الطرق على نطاق واسع*

*(**ب**) **الطرق الحرارية*

*تتم بتسخين المستحلب،**وخلال ذلك تتمدد الطبقة المثبتة للمستحلب، وتتكسر، وبالتالي تتجمع قطرات الماء**وتندمج. وتتلخص الطريقة الحرارية لنزع الماء في تسخين البترول وترويقه في الخزانات**. **وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لمعالجة المستحلبات غير الثابتة فقط، وهي تؤدي إلى فقد كمية**كبيرة من قطفات البترول الخفيفة في حالة الإحكام غير الكافي*

*(**ج) الطرق الكيميائية*

*باستخدام**مواد كيميائية مانعة للاستحلاب تكون رخيصة وذات فعالية كافية، وهذه المواد تضعف**الغشاء المغلف لقطرات الماء**. *

*(**د) الطرق**الكيميائية الحرارية*

*وفيها تستخدم مواد**كيمائية مانعة للاستحلاب، وذلك خلال عملية تسخين المستحلب البترولي. ويمكن استخدام**الطريقة الكيميائية الحرارية لإزالة الاستحلاب بنجاح، إذا وجدت مادة مانعة**للاستحلاب تكون رخيصة وذات فعالية كافية، ويسهل الحصول عليها ونقلها، ولا تسبب**التحات الكيميائي للأجهزة. كما يجب، علاوة على ذلك، أن تختلط المادة المانعة**للاستحلاب بالسائل الذي توضع فيه، لكي تستطيع أن تتفاعل بسهولة مع الغشاء الواقي**لقطرات الماء**.*
*(**هـ**)**الطرق**الكيميائية الحرارية*

*يخلط**المستحلب البترولي مع المادة المانعة للاستحلاب مباشرة، في مضخة طاردة مركزية، تضخ**الخام إلى وحدة إزالة الاستحلاب. وتدفع المادة المانعة للاستحلاب بواسطة مضخات**مجزئة إلى خط سحب مضخات الخام. ويسخن المخلوط في مبادلات حرارية أو في فرن أنبوبي**بواسطة البخار، أو تيار من المنتج البترولي الساخن، أو بواسطة النار إلى درجة 70** - 75°**م. ويؤدي التلامس بين المادة المانعة للاستحلاب وبين المستحلب، أثناء تحركهما في**الأنابيب، إلى تحطيم الأغشية الواقية. ويدخل المستحلب المحطم بعد ذلك في وعاء نزع**الماء أو في خزان حيث يفصل الماء عن البترول**.*


وعيوب الطريقة المذكورة لإزالة الاستحلاب هي: 

1.استهلاك كمية كبيرة من المواد المانعة للاستحلاب. 
2.فقد قطفات البنزين الخفيفة. 
3.ضرورة استخدام عدد كبير من الخزانات. 
4.تلويث المياه الصناعية المستهلكة بأملاح السلفا... إلخ. 

وللإقلال من زمن الترويق واستهلاك المادة المانعة للاستحلاب، يدفع المستحلب في مستودع به وسادة من الماء المفصول من المستحلب، والذي يحتوي على كمية من المادة المانعة للاستحلاب
وقد انتشر استخدام طريقة كيميائية حرارية أكثر تطوراً لنزع الماء من البترول، وهي تسمح بالإقلال من الفاقد. ويتم الترويق في هذه الطريقة في أجهزة محكمة (أوعية خاصة لنزع الماء تعمل تحت الضغط). 
ويسخن البترول الاستحلابي في حالة الترويق في أجهزة محكمة إلى درجة 150 – 155°م في مبادلات حرارية أو في أفران، ثم يدخل بعد ذلك في أوعية نزع الماء حيث يحفظ الضغط مساوياً لـ 8 ضغط جوي. 
ويتم في أوعية نزع الماء انفصال البترول عن الماء وإبعاد الأخير. ويمر البترول المنزوع منه الماء خلال مبادلات حرارية حيث يبرد إلى درجة 80 - 90°م بواسطة تيار مضاد من البترول الاستحلابي البارد. وتستخدم هذه الطريقة الكيميائية الحرارية المطورة لإزالة استحلاب البترول، عند تحطيم المستحلبات الثابتة للخامات البترولية الثقيلة. 
(و)الطرق الكهربية

وتطبق حاليًا على نطاق واسع لنزع الماء والأملاح من البترول. وفي هذه الطريقة يؤثر في المستحلب مجال كهربائي ذو جهد عال وتردد صناعي، فتتحرك قطرات الماء المشحونة تحت تأثير هذا المجال وتتجه إلى الإلكترودات. ويتغير اتجاه حركة القطرات مع تردد المجال، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تصادم القطرات بالإلكترودات مما يساعد على اندماجها.


*طرق الفصل الكهربيه*​
*يسحب المستحلب من خزان الخام 1،**بواسطة المضخة 2، ويدفع إلى المبادل الحراري 3، حيث يسخن بالبخار "أو إلى فرن**أنبوبي حيث يتم التسخين بواسطة النار" ثم يدخل في أوعية نزع الماء بالكهرباء 4،**وتعمل هذه الأوعية على التوازي. ويحدد عدد أوعية نزع الماء بالكهرباء وفقًا**لإنتاجية الوحدة. ويصرف الماء المفصول في أوعية نزع الماء بالكهرباء إلى مجاري**التصريف عن طريق خط التصريف. ويدخل البترول المفصول عن الماء وعاء الترويق الإضافي** 5**، ثم في المستودع 6**.*


إزالة الأملاح​
تؤدي عملية إزالة استحلاب البترول في الحقول إلى تخلصه من الكتلة الأساسية من الماء والشوائب الميكانيكية، إلا أن البترول الذي أزيل استحلابه يحتوي على الأملاح في حالة معلقة. وهذه الأملاح هي أساسًا كلوريدات الصوديوم والكالسيوم والمغنسيوم وغيرها. 

وقد أثبتت التجربة العملية أنه لكي يمكن تكرير البترول يجب ألا تزيد نسبة الأملاح فيه عن 50 مليجرام/ لتر، بل وأقل من ذلك، في حالة تكرير البترول مع الحصول على منتجات متبقية (الكوك البترولي مثلا). وتجري عملية نزع الأملاح للحصول على النسبة المذكورة. وتشبه عملية نزع الأملاح عملية إزالة الاستحلاب، إلا أنه في عملية نزع الأملاح يحطم المستحلب الاصطناعي الذي يتكون من البترول وماء غسيله. 
ويتم نزع الأملاح من البترول في مصانع التكرير، بصورة أساسية، عن طريق غسل الأملاح بالماء العذب، ثم نزع الماء بعد ذلك من البترول. ويعالج البترول المحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الأملاح بواسطة 10 – 15% من الماء مرتين أو ثلاث مرات. 
وتجري عملية نزع الأملاح من البترول في وحدات نزع الأملاح بالكهرباء، أو في وحدات مركبة من وحدة كيميائية حرارية ووحدة نازعة للأملاح بالكهرباء
يتجه تياران من البترول الخام المحتوى على 2500 - 3000 مليجرام/ لتر من الأملاح وحتى 5% من الماء إلى المبادلات الحرارية، حيث يسخن الخام على حساب حرارة البترول المنزوعة منه الأملاح، ثم يدخل بعد ذلك مسخنات حيث يتم التسخين بواسطة البخار المنصرف. ويتجه البترول الخارج من المسخن إلى مروق نزع الأملاح بالطريقة الكيميائية الحرارية. وتضاف مادة مانعة للاستحلاب إلى البترول الساخن قبل دخوله إلى المروق، ويمر كل تيار بصمام خلط لتوفير التلامس التام بين المادة المانعة للاستحلاب وبين البترول. ويدخل تيارا البترول الخارجان من مروقي نزع الأملاح بالطريقة الكيميائية الحرارية في المجمع الأول لنزع الأملاح بالكهرباء، ويدفع إلى كل من التيارين ماء قلوي مسخن إلى درجة 70 - 80°م لغسل الأملاح. يتحد البترول الخارج من المجمع في تيار واحد، ليتجه إلى المرحلة الأولى لأجهزة نزع الماء بالكهرباء، ثم إلى المرحلة الثانية. ويدفع ماء قلوي في البترول المنزوعة منه الأملاح جزئياً قبل الدخول في المرحلة الثانية لأجهزة نزع الماء بالكهرباء. ويتجه البترول ـ بعد المرحلة الثانية لنزع الأملاح بالكهرباء ـ إلى وعاء تجميع. 
وقد انتشر في العالم في السنوات الأخيرة استخدام الأوعية الأفقية لنزع الماء بالكهرباء التي تعمل عند درجة 135 - 150°م وتحت ضغط يبلغ 20 - 24 كجم/ سم2. وتتميز هذه الأجهزة بإمكانية المحافظة على ضغوط ودرجات حرارة عالية، وكذلك بصغر ارتفاع الفصل؛ مما يوفر فصلاً أحسن للماء عن البترول .



اعداد
فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 يناير 2010)

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx dear


----------



## ibrahim all (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم.


----------



## wafa1 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل وقيّم ,وشكرا ليك


----------



## ج.ناردين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك على المعلومات الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## م.صلاح احمد سعيد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ فرقد 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## abdulkafi (21 مايو 2011)

شكراً لك على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## المهندس الريدى (22 مايو 2011)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة والله جزيت خيرااااااااااااا مع انى فى حته عايز توضيح لها ..العامل المستحلب ايه هو تانى؟؟ يعنى مكوناته ممن توضيح ليها يعنى ايه :
> المواد الراتنجية الأسفلتية والأحماض النفثية < زى ايه مثلا؟؟ المواد الراتنجيه اللى هيه البوليميرات؟؟ زى ايه؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااا موضوع جمييييييييل


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

ثاااااااااانكس


----------



## aly_zz (31 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

بوركت وجزيت


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

بوركت وجزيت


----------



## عمر محمد متولى (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يباركلكم


----------



## eliker bahij (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم.​


----------



## عمر محمد متولى (22 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يبارك لكم جميعا


----------



## عمر محمد متولى (1 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لورنس بغداد (2 ديسمبر 2013)

thank dear​


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

